# samba4 issues



## schwedenmann (Feb 20, 2022)

Hallo

I have 2 issues with samba4 on FreeBSD-12.1.
1. samba won*t start. In /etc/rc.d/rc.conf

```
smbd_enable="YES"
nmbd_enable="YES"
samba_server_enable="YES"
```
When I do service samba_server start

```
Performing sanity check on Samba configuration: FAILED
```
/usr/local/etc/smb4.conf is attached

2. When I then do a testparm, to verify the smb4.conf I got this
testparm  :


```
ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/samba4/libsamba-util.so.0: Undefined symbol "memalign@FBSD_1.6"
```

So whats wrong here?
In my opinion,the smb4.conf is ok, it is no production samba4-server,only for using in a home-lan. But I do not understand the output from testparm,I got the same output,when I want to add a sambauser with pdbedit -a -u username.

schwedenmann


----------



## Geezer (Feb 20, 2022)

Can you post the config file as text with the [ CODE ] tags.


----------



## covacat (Feb 20, 2022)

update to 12.3 or build from source


----------



## msplsh (Feb 20, 2022)

You need to update to 12.2.  12.1 isn't supported.


----------



## msplsh (Feb 20, 2022)

253575 – net/samba412: Undefined symbol "memalign@FBSD_1.6"
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

